# ISLAMIC INTERNATIONAL MEDICAL COLLEGE



## aishaa (Aug 20, 2007)

hey did anyone here get into islamic dis year for mbbs?
wen does the session start?
and ive herd its really strict is it?


----------



## squid (Jun 19, 2007)

what i heard is that they keep the boys and the girls segregated and that the girls have to cover their head.


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

yes thats true...covering head. They also make you wear uniform. Girl's uniform is plain white shalwar kameez with white dupata. On top of all this girls and boys are segregated. Check their website Riphah International University - Health & Medical Sciences (IIMC) 







You will see how they dress up over there.


----------



## aishaa (Aug 20, 2007)

holy crapp!! ...shit ive already paid the dues! crap!i cudve gone to wah!
i hope i adjust.... #sad


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

Its hard to adjust in all colleges but if you don't lose patience you do fine. Atleast you wont have boys teasing you. Discipline is their motto. You will be fine...trust me. Even if you don't like it over their you can transfer to Shifa medical college or some other private college.


----------



## aishaa (Aug 20, 2007)

yea hopefully..and i hope i make good frends...its hard to find people of ur own mental caliber...
and i guess ur rite...the first few months are tough neway...


----------



## saad (Dec 23, 2007)

dont u worry, Aisha.U wont FACE any prob,inshaALLAH.if there is any, i will b dere for u..TAKE A lot of care.c u in college

dun u worry.its a pretty gud college.m too studying in IIMC.tc#laugh


----------

